
Ask HN: Asking devs – What is the hardest thing about building a web app? - matijash
We are looking into how to improve the development of single-page web applications.<p>We have some initial hypotheses and are now looking to (in)validate them.<p>If you could share your biggest challenges with us, even if just in a few words, we&#x27;d find it very helpful. Thank you!
======
ainiriand
Building something wanted.

~~~
matijash
That is definitely the hardest part! I can confirm :). Do you have any other
challenges, closer to the tech side?

------
verdverm
CSS...

~~~
matijash
agreeing with that one. May I ask how do you address this currently?

~~~
verdverm
Tenacity and a good enough mentality. Looking at other sites reminds me that
they have the same issues and that I'm being overly critical of my own work.

